

Slidable Composite Photos of Berlin Wall 20 Years Later - jsm386
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/11/09/world/europe/20091109-berlinwallthennow.html

======
ovi256
Again, NYT proves a consumate understanding of web content. These interactive
graphics would not have been possible in print. The interaction provides great
value, much more than a gimmick.

~~~
elblanco
If this is the direction old media should go, I'm all for it. Awesome,
informative, interactive and provoking.

------
mixmax
Here's a jquery plugin for the effect:
[http://www.catchmyfame.com/2009/06/25/jquery-beforeafter-
plu...](http://www.catchmyfame.com/2009/06/25/jquery-beforeafter-plugin/)

------
hussong
Even after 13 years of living in Berlin, for the most part at locations right
next to the former border, I am still amazed by the magnitude of change this
city has seen.

German photographer Matthias Kupfernagel took around 2500 impressive pictures
of the former death zone between December 1989 and March 1990, right before
the wall was demolished. You can see some of them here:
<http://www.kupfernagel.de/e/edoku.html>. I can recommend the CD.

------
chriskelley
In the third one down, on the "new" photo, you can distinctly see the
cobblestone path that snakes through the city centre representing where the
wall once stood.

~~~
bh23ha
But I can't figure out if half the street was raised or lowered or stayed the
same?

------
wheels
Interestingly, the last photo is about a block from my apartment, where I live
with my co-founder and we got Directed Edge off the ground. :-)

------
macco
Again, I want to thank the United States. Cool content, too.

